
Roughtime Protocol Message Anatomy - int08h
https://int08h.com/post/roughtime-message-anatomy/
======
bjornedstrom
Nice. I too couldn't resist implementing this so I have a little Python
implementation laying around. Though I never got around to publish it.

I think the wire format is nostalgically old-school. Not sure if you agree but
it feels like parsing an older protocol. That is not necessarily a bad thing.
Personally I would probably have used TLV:s directly instead of the
pointer/offset table though :)

